# Attn:FREEMASONS



## gordon 2 (May 23, 2005)

http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/article.asp?ID=2807

Some of you might be in the know about the Manitoba Legislature in Manitoba Canada and that it was built by freemason's as a exact replica of Solomon's temple. From the alter of sacrifice to the ark it is all there. Of course there is a western and democratic theme to it as well as its universal and historic significance. 

Academic study indicates, cooberated my masons and other experts believe  that legislative building has all the symbols and proportions important to masons and is a very real, functional copy of Solomon's temple with all the percs... From the blue drape, black star, a remarkable echo chambler, and other sacred and "secret" symbols the building  is said to one of a kind materpeice.

Works are afoot to declare it a world heritiage site because of its significance. Note that Winnipeg Manitoba was  said to be the geographic center of North America  and therefore why such effort was placed into the building which I believe was finished in early 1900s.

There are many images on the inner detail and outer detail as well on Google, other than the link above. There is one room where people are not permitted, just like in the temple of old. There is much to see and experience within the building besides government at work according to experts. I could go on but I'm trying to take it all in fresh myself.

I expect more images and articles real soon, because the people in Canada have just recently realized they have a jem of a site on their the soil.

I hope that those of you who have an interest in the masons and scripture in general will appreciate this heads up. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## bruceg (May 24, 2005)

My dad was a freemason. I don't know much about it. He left me his mason's ring when he passed on. My wife wouldn't let the ring in the house - don't know the deal between Catholics and Masons, but I wish I had kept the ring.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 24, 2005)

Yes. You should have kept it. I don't know the deal either, except that it had economic significance and influence for some, political and social for others and of course the fact that it was or was percieved to be a secret organization. I think that the fact it was a secret organization of protestants to catholics was enough to give concern.

We must remember that religious affiliation was political for much of the set up of the North American nations, the US and Canada. In my neck of the woods catholics were only permitted to vote after 1800. To appreciate all this one must go back to England. You can start with Oliver Cromwell. It will give you a feel for the geometric complexities of church, state, society and politics. Note: Cromwell had wrested authority from the crown, it is his people who initially settled Georgia. They knew what it was to be indipendent, free from the crown long before 1775!


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Gordon I enjoyed the heads up. I have been a mason for 15 years.


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2005)

Good post G2, Thanks.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 25, 2005)

Would you help a brother mason out and let me know how to get one of those tie tacs That you made.


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2005)

Done


----------



## SCPO (May 25, 2005)

i heard people say that it is a secret organization. my lodge has a big sign out front and is listed in phone book. maybe a better statement would be that it's a organization with secrets.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 26, 2005)

SCPO said:
			
		

> i heard people say that it is a secret organization. my lodge has a big sign out front and is listed in phone book. maybe a better statement would be that it's a organization with secrets.


That is a better statement.


----------



## phoneman (May 27, 2005)

*amongst brothers*

Very glad to see plenty of brothers on board.


----------



## willbuck (May 27, 2005)

Traveling man - Lodge # 348.

Thanks for the info.

sf


----------



## Woody52 (May 27, 2005)

My dad was the W.M. @ a local lodge a few years ago.  I had just turned 21 and he and my grandfather tried to get me to petetion, but I know they are not supposed to soilicit new members.  I know it would have been great to do my e.a. under my father as the w.m. and grandfather as a past w.m.  I declined, not knowing anything about it, and being too chicken to "get on that goat???"  I wish I had gone through with it.


----------



## bubbabuck (May 27, 2005)

YEP!!!.....The Goat kept me out as well !!


----------



## Paymaster (May 27, 2005)

Not too late yet.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 29, 2005)

*Paymaster*

I sure would like to get one o them hat pins you made out of a big FLY for trout fishin


----------



## MudDucker (May 30, 2005)

According to my mother, my paternal grandfather was a high level mason in Cedartown, Georgia.  I also understand a great uncle was also a mason in Cedartown.  I've got some of his mason jewelry.  My father never was interested and we never discussed it.  I thought that a little strange since he was also a lay Baptist preacher, but I've now heard that membership is not a conflict outside of the Catholic church.  I am curious about it since it is a part of my heritage.  How much can you guys share about the freemasons without violating any secrets?


----------



## Timberman (May 30, 2005)

Cowpens 210 here. 

As I understand it, the Blue Lodge is the largest charitable organization in the world. 

2B1ASK1. Tis nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 30, 2005)

Madducker, 
I have no secrets to give away, especially I am not a member, but this is what masons have to say about themselves. A short search came up with this.

OK this is what I have gleaned from what freemasons say about themselves, via the papers and net, the image they portray and a tidbit on their history. I am not a mason, none-the-less:

1. It is a fraternity "to help good men become better men."

2. It is not a secret society.

3. The members study symbolism and allegory.

4. 18th cenury group who helped spread Enlightenment ideals
      example: hebeas corpus and a free press, parliamentary rules etc.

5. Came out of a the guilds of tradesman had formed to support each other. 
      example: stone masons were very important back then.

6. Free  thinkers, "opinionated men, skeptical of blind allegiance to religious authority, uncomfortable with the royal edicts that banned Protestantism im much of Europe" back then.

7. Stonemasons, " the architects of their day, church builders, towers and stone arches etc.

8.  Adept with numbers and geometry.

9. Members today from all walks of life.

10. A regard at life as if it was a building.

11.Progression through the ranks by study of , interpretation of symbols, based on the architecture of Solomon's temple. 

12. Rank progression, symbolically passing thrught the temple's pillars to become Entered Apprentice, next temple's balcony to Fellowcraft and finally Master Mason  and the role of Hiram, temple architect.

13. And finally this RC does not find evil or conspiracy to it, but rather one  great institution of human fraternity and they don't recruit!


----------



## dutchman (May 30, 2005)

Glad to see that there are some traveling men on the board. Buford Lodge #292 F&AM, Past Master.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2005)

Lostoutlaw, check your PM's you got mail.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 2, 2005)

gordon 2 said:
			
		

> Madducker,
> I have no secrets to give away, especially I am not a member, but this is what masons have to say about themselves. A short search came up with this.
> 
> OK this is what I have gleaned from what freemasons say about themselves, via the papers and net, the image they portray and a tidbit on their history. I am not a mason, none-the-less:
> ...



That pretty much sums it up and I can say this I know alot of Baptist preachers and other religions that are in the Masons and active members.
I will add this if you believe in the Bible then you believe in the Masons that is what all the secrets are.
It all comes from the KJV of the scripture.
Most men that are Masons are better men because of it.
Masonry is a lot like salvation you get out of it what you put into it.
And for those of you that are afraid or skeptical about "riding the goat" then if you ever decide to join and ask for a petition then you let me know and I give you my word I will walk every step with you and help you stay on that goat till the very end.


----------



## Arrowslinger (Jun 6, 2005)

It is a mortal sin for a Catholic to be a Freemason. This was upheld by the II Vatican council and reinforced by the last Pope. I'll look up more on this later and post a link to that document it gives reasons why and other information regarding this topic.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I am waiting on this one. "Mortal"? |Sin? It is ok for a catholic to be a conservative, a fashist, a liberal, a socialist, a communist, belong to a bridge club, sing the beatle songs backwards, drink and eat with satanist, kill seals, fight wars, and it is a "mortal sin" to be a mason if you are RC? Is adultry a lighter sin? Divorce? Bingo for private profit? Come on.


----------



## Arrowslinger (Jun 6, 2005)

Gordon 2 I was only speaking to topics brough up by other members about the relationship between the Roman Catholic church and Freemasons. What I stated were facts if you personally have a problem with facts you will be ticked when I say the Sun is hot and there is 24 hours in a day. Nobody said Masons were bad people, Catholics are not supposed to be members and to be a member is considered by the Catholic Church a mortal sin I noticed you are a RC and the facts I stated can be easily looked up.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 7, 2005)

Arrowslinger, 

I don't find the topic was brough up, however....

 I talked to my pastor,  and Monsignor said that "We thought for a while that masons were no longer anti catholic doctrine, but in some areas they have gone back to their old ways. So yes in principle catholics are not advised to become masons. Yet, it depends were masons are on catholic issues, they are not all the same. Some masons organizations, in some areas, are just fine."

On the part of Mortal Sin, Monsignor laughted and said if it is one, it is a small one and laughed some more. Monsignor is not a dupe of the paper chasers in Rome I guess.

There is also the instance of catholic laity being far ahead of church authority on issues. The leadership just has to catch up sometimes, you can look that up in the Faith of Catholics, a fondamental catechism ( Catholic catechism for adults) .

And depending on the geography the sun is not always warmth to the human body or the earth and depending on the culture  or the time, a day does not have 24 hours. 24 hour clock is a convention of the industrial revolution it is still held by most caucasians today, but for the north american indian for example the clock is just white man slavery. Is there not a saying the white man has the clock and the black man has time!


God bless brother,


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 7, 2005)

gordon 2 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Arrowslinger (Jun 7, 2005)

Gordon I will have to agree to disagree because the Church is firm on this issue whether the laity agrees or not. The authority of the church comes from Jesus himself and I don't believe changes need to be made based on the popular opinion of the people even if they are "Far ahead of church of authority" but I don't believe that is possible.

I LOVE YOU TOO MAN!!!!!!!!


----------

